# Dual tire pressure ck and fill = Heaven!



## 2ready2go (Jan 15, 2002)

I've just purchased the dual tire pressure and fill/equalizer and it is WONDERFUL!  It equalizes the pressure in both tires, at the same time... as well as filling both to equal capacity.  It's just under $70 and well worth the cost.  Check it out at www.campingworld.com.  You'll LOVE it!
Happy holiday weekend, all!

2ofus
2furryfriends
'98 HR Vacationer


----------

